# mounting an ext3 partition



## Anonymous (May 17, 2010)

```
freebsd-2# fdisk
******* Working on device /dev/ad0 *******
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=77622 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Figures below won't work with BIOS for partitions not in cyl 1
parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are:
cylinders=77622 heads=16 sectors/track=63 (1008 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
    start 63, size 57721041 (28184 Meg), flag 80 (active)
	beg: cyl 0/ head 1/ sector 1;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 15/ sector 63
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
sysid 5 (0x05),(Extended DOS)
    start 57721545, size 20515005 (10017 Meg), flag 0
	beg: cyl 1023/ head 255/ sector 63;
	end: cyl 1023/ head 9/ sector 63
```


```
#mount -t ext2fs /dev/ad0s5 /media/disk
#ls /media/disk
lost+found
#
```

But there is supposed to be a complete OS on the partition. If i do from Linux:

```
# fdisk -l
...
/dev/hda5
/dev/hda6
```


```
#mount /dev/hda5 /media/disk
# ls /media/disk
root etc usr home etc var and_so_on
```

Thanks, there are some data stored that i need.


----------



## chuckbuck (May 19, 2010)

If it's an ext3 partition, why are you mounting it with the "ext2fs" flag?


----------



## Bunyan (May 19, 2010)

Disable the journal on the Linux partitions.
*FreeBSD* is able to see only *EXT2FS/REISERFS/XFS* !


----------



## phoenix (May 19, 2010)

chuckbuck said:
			
		

> If it's an ext3 partition, why are you mounting it with the "ext2fs" flag?



FreeBSD doesn't support ext3, only ext2.  And ext3 filesystems can be mounted as ext2, as ext3 is the same as ext2 but with an added journal.


----------



## Anonymous (May 19, 2010)

Mhh... i did it the way i did ( -t ext2fs) cause the web told me to.
I guess phoenix answer explains why.

It did work before, then i crashed BSD and had to re-install it. Before that i used gparted to resize the partitions (i added space of the ext3-partition to the free space to get more space for BSD. The ext3 just contains a backup of Debian).
Might be i messed it up with gparted and therefor it doesn't work no more.

I used a stick, copied the data (/usr/local/opt/e17 if i recall correct) on the stick, booted into FreeBSD, mounted the stick and was able to copy the .../opt/e17 back in place.

I still would like to know why i get the above "problem", but the real problem is solved by my workaround.

Thanks for the answers.


----------

